

Rio Tinto, China and Australia - ozres1
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304370304575151612455202950.html?mod=WSJ_hp_us_mostpop_read

======
hga
Money quote, the final paragraph:

" _Everyone doing business in China should be clear by now on the rules—there
is no rule of law. Deals can be done on the basis of mutual trust, which
creates some level of certainty. The four Rio Tinto executives may be guilty
of corruption, but the real reason they are in prison is because that trust
broke down._ "

------
hga
Use this to get the full article if you don't have a subscription:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22but+also+in+the+global+com...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22but+also+in+the+global+commodities+trade.+Some+of+that+is+China%27s+fault%22+site%3Awsj.com)

~~~
ozres1
Thanks for that

